# New 110g Vivarium Pics - Vivarium Concepts Built



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

I actually got this a couple weeks ago, but havent had much time on my hands to get a post up.

It holds 3 Sipawilini Tinc's and 5 Vents right now. The dimensions are 30x28x30 (~110g's). Misting system, Fogger (I will get some pics up of it in the near future... absolutely awesome when the fog rolls down the back and waterfall in 4 different spots), fairly large shallow pond area, and as you can see from the pics Plant Heaven!

To anyone considering getting a vivarium put together soon, definately consider Cindy Dickens from Vivarium Concepts! My wife and I stare at this tank hours a day in awe!










Here is the pics of my entire setup. The tank on the right is In Process. Will be a planted Paludarium when it is finalized.










And of course the Tincs!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

That is a great tank! Cindy was showing me the pics as she finished it. All i can say is wow... Besides awesome tanks, Cindy always has great frogs, plants, and her color changing shirts are the coolest!!


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I would like to hear your success progresses with your vents and tinctorius. I have been keeping imitators with Suriname cobalts in a 90 gallon for almost a year with great success. Unfortunately, the snails and slugs usually get to all of the eggs before we do, but it is obviously not a breeder setup. The imitators, are, however, in the process of raising a tad(s?) in a bromeliad next to the front glass! 

A while back, I even put a newly morphed imitator froglet with a deformed back leg in the vivarium that we had raised from eggs found in the imitator group's (3.1) previous setup. I figured that if it had any chance at all, it would be in our largest enclosure. Needless to say, 6 months later, the frog is in great health and almost adult size. The imitators and tinctorius occupy seperate niches in the environment and even when the do bump into each other, there is no apparent stress.

Good luck. It is definately interesting being able to watch two similar, yet completely different species coexist (given that you have the proper space and experience).


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

*Beautiful!*

That 110 is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! Inspirational! What a really great job on it, congrats! 

I really like the shallow pond a lot. Am I guessing correctly that the tank is not a false bottom tank, having a drilled bottom instead? Love to see more pictures when you have time... of it being fogged.


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

It is drilled towards the bottom in the back for a Fluval hook up to pull the water in and out. There is still egg-crating across the bottom (except over the pond obviously) raising the substrate above the water level, so it is "sort-of" a false bottom.

As for the Vents and Tincs together, so far they are completely peaceful. The Tincs are full adults (3-yrs old) and the Vents are Juv's. With that configuration I expected to see hostility in the very beginning if ever at all, so I am confident now that they will not mind each other. A couple of the Vents even eat right next to the Tincs in the mornings, within inches of eachother and neiter mind the company. The Vents mainly climb up the glass sides and hang out up in the higher Brom's toward the back, while the Tincs stay up close to the front and around the logs. There is actually an entire side of the tank (the right side) that I very rarely see a frog go to.

I will take some pics pretty soon of all the other features, like the fogger and mister going!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

that is an awsome size tank did u get that specially made or is that standard? 

Also where do u get all that nice drift wood? i went to my dasd's freinds like woods this weekend in serch of some along the river, but to my dismay its hunting season  

I found this nice wild cherry tree that i cut a section from but it looks alot like a log. I think ill take a chisel and a sander to the tip and make it look more natural!


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

I had the tank custom made (acrylic) from a local aquarium manufacturer. All 3 of those tanks were built by them. I was limited on how wide to make it because of the entrance way to the kitchen to the right of all the tanks. that is why it isnt a perfect cube 30".

As for the wood, you would have to contact Cindy at Vivarium Concepts. She did all the planting, and decorations. There is a really cool piece of wood to the right that stands up like a plateau (sp?), and almost looks like a Termite mound in its shape and texture.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice. What frog plans do you have for the paludarium?

M.N


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

No frogs in that one 

Just Discus and small cardinals or neons in the bottom half, and I will have some Broms, Ivey, and Pothos hanging and crawling up the background. It was originally meant for turtles, but the background piece ended up taking up too much space and the aquatic plants suffered because of it from too little light, making me start all over.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Cliff,
Absolutely awesome. no other way to say it man. your frogs will be in heaven.

TonyT


----------

